# Gouldian Finches and Doves?



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a question: Someone just told me they know someone who found a Gouldian Finch in their backyard yesterday and are looking for someone to adopt it. 

Has anyone kept Ringneck Doves and Finches together? Do you know if they get along? Just tossing the idea around because I always thought Gouldians were so beautiful but never thought I'd get one, because I don't buy animals, I only "rescue" them. So, it's interesting to see one come up in need of rescue.

Let me know if you've ever kept other birds with your ringneck doves. I know I wouldn't put them with any birds with hooked bills, but wondering if the Gouldian would be safe with the ringnecks! Thanks in advance


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I happen to have both Gouldian Finches and Ringneck Doves. A Gouldian Finch should be OK with doves - in other words, the doves and finches won't hurt each other - but of course the Gouldian finch will be happiest with it's own kind eventually. The only other thing is, the Gouldian would like smaller finch-size seed so you might need to put an extra food dish so the finch can get the right size food.

Gouldians are not the easiest finch to keep so, if you decide to keep it long term, I can point you to some links about them. And you should consider getting a second one and another cage for them - unless your doves are in an aviary. If you have trouble finding a permanent home for the finch, let me know and I can post something on the Finch board to see if any New York / New Jersey area finch keepers will take it.

I have a fairly tame Java Sparrow (a large finch) that likes my doves and actually flies over to my dove cage and "visits" with them!









Here is one of Ringneck Doves, my Java Sparrow, and my Scarlet Chested Parakeet all together.









The only 2 parrot species I'd ever recommend even being outside the cage with doves are Scarlet Chested and Bourke parakeets, because they are so gentle. All other parrot family birds - even very small ones like Budgies and Parrotlets - are not safe around doves because they tend to pick on them and bite them. This is Twitter, my Rosy Bourke Parakeet. As you can see, she is not aggressive and my dove in the background is very relaxed.









And here are some of my Gouldian Finches (they do not live in the same cage with my doves but they could, especially if it was just for a while):


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful birds and set up. Thank you for helping LuaMoon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard they are ok with doves as well, if the aviary is big enough for both species.. have not done it myself..just what I have heard. good luck with you're new cute bird. oh just a reminder besure to qauantine any new birds for a few weeks to keep tabs on their droppings to see if they are healthy and not perhaps harboring something they can give you're birds.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Lefty, thank you so much! What beautiful birds you have! Thanks for showing the pictures! I have never seen a "pink" parakeet before! Just beautiful!

Thank you for giving me all your information.

Are you in the NY/NJ area, Lefty?

I sent the person who has the finch a note and told them if they haven't found a permanent home by the time I get back from vacation, to let me know. I'm supposed to go on vacation next week and we usually leave the doves with my father (figures Chicken would hurt himself right before we went away!), so I can't take a new birdie on right this very minute.

If I do adopt her, I would keep the finch in a separate cage when I'm not home and at night. When I'm home (and not cooking or eating), the birds pretty much get to fly around the house.

Anyway, right now, we are still dealing with Chicken's broken wing. He's been in a sling for about 2.5 weeks now. He's getting another xray on Tuesday. Fingers crossed everyone!!! 

If I don't end up adopting this finch, however, I will probably be looking to add a third ringneck dove to my mix at some point soon. Chicken is not very active, even when his wing is not broken, and Persnickety seems like she really needs a friend to fly around the house with. She's been flirting with me quite a bit!!! lol


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*I am in Delaware*

Luamoon,

I live in Wilmington, Delaware so I am really in the south side of the Philadelphia area.

Lefty is the name of one of my doves and he was born in 2007, so my Username here is Lefty07. Real name is Ron.

This is Lefty, my dove:


----------

